# A few collection PICS



## Brettix (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,
Thought i'd just share some other herps of myne.

1st pic is of one of my Neprurus levis levis
2cnd pic,one of my Neprurus levis pilbarensis
3rd pic is some of my U.milli
4th/5th pic is my male M.bredli (hypo)


----------



## itbites (Jun 9, 2008)

*Love the levis levis! very cute *


----------



## Smellie (Jun 9, 2008)

those are some nice colors on the levis, real nice


----------



## Vincent21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome geckos.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice looking reps you have there. Especially love the gecks.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 10, 2008)

ok wat are Levis Levis..........Mum was saying they are rare...............im not that good with Gex!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Pics Brettix,... Looking good,. keep em coming!

Red Eye Girl,. Levis Levis are a form of Comonly kept Smooth Knobtail Geckos ,. they are not rare


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 10, 2008)

ohh ok that is waat mum said!!
Now i know................but ive seen them for heaps, can sm explain


----------



## JasonL (Jun 10, 2008)

That N.l.levis is a cracker.


----------



## Brettix (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers thanks guys,
anyone have more pics ?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Nice reptiles especially the N.Levis.*


----------



## first_time_owner (Jun 10, 2008)

around how much is a Levis Levis?


----------



## JasonL (Jun 10, 2008)

hatchies $150ea


----------



## first_time_owner (Jun 10, 2008)

wat heat and temps and such?
enclosure?


----------



## Bugsy (Jun 10, 2008)

lmao! i cant believe nobody noticed the big smiley face on the bak of the first gex head...me n my girl agree that it looks like elmo! awesome looking animals brettix.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 10, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> lmao! i cant believe nobody noticed the big smiley face on the bak of the first gex head...me n my girl agree that it looks like elmo! awesome looking animals brettix.



lay off the gear, it's not good for you.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 10, 2008)

first_time_owner said:


> wat heat and temps and such?
> enclosure?



Two foot tank, 10+ cm of sand, mild heating at one end (25 - 30), a few hides and a water bowl.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 10, 2008)

Brett your collection is not complete. There is no marmorata.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome animals you've got there and nice pics!!! 

I love the N. levis levis, what a stunner!!! :shock:


----------



## first_time_owner (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks. how big do levis levis grow?
what heat source would be the best for them?
feeding?


----------



## Brettix (Jun 10, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> lmao! i cant believe nobody noticed the big smiley face on the bak of the first gex head...me n my girl agree that it looks like elmo! awesome looking animals brettix.


Lol i have never noticed :lol:
Thanks mate


----------



## Brettix (Jun 10, 2008)

frogboy said:


> Brett your collection is not complete. There is no marmorata.


Yes i have marmorata  but no N.amyae :cry:


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 11, 2008)

Marmorata pics please Brett.


----------



## warren63 (Jun 11, 2008)

frogboy said:


> Marmorata pics please Brett.


Yes please show


----------



## Dusty62 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice picks Brett but I know there are more animals under your roof so come on get the camera out and start snapping some more picks for us all to enjoy


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got the Camera out,. here we go,...

Striped Coastal



Amyae Pair



Asper Pair



Young Male Asper



Young Female Asper




more to come,...


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 13, 2008)

Young Amyae



Levis Females



Male Levis



Young Female Levis



Young Male Levis


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 13, 2008)

Female Pilb - Freebie from Iceman (Thanks Luke)



Female Pilbs





Male Pilb



Thats it for now,.


----------



## Brettix (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow kelly,no wonder my levis is hot,comming from your parents :shock:.
That is a very colourful collection,those amyea are amazing.
Thanks for sharing,been waiting to see them again.
Worth the wait


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Brettix  

Thanks for picking up & delivering my Pilbs, Im happy I ended up with a Trio, you chose well


----------



## Lars K (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW Kelly, your geckos are stunning!!! :shock:

Your N. levis levis are cracker!!!


----------



## warren63 (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice geckos you have Gecko, do you have any other species then Nephurus ??


----------



## Dusty62 (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW They are stunning animals, I really like the Amyae


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Warren they are the only species I keep,. Those along with The Pythons & Beardies keep us busy enough 

I keep saying "right thats enough, Im not getting anymore',. but how can you resist those faces? 

I have to say my fave would have to be my female Amyae,.. I love their big heads :shock: and they are a pleasure, where as my Asper are grumpy little so & so's he hee, but I love them too, 
They look a like but have such different personalities Imo

Also cant go past I nice coloured Levis,..I would love some yellow Levis.
I love em all,. they are so addictive


----------

